# Hillarious Japanese Horse Racing Game



## Smartpal (May 31, 2011)

Video here


I almost fell off my chair laughing. XD


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2011)

That's genuinely amazing.


----------



## cosmiccow (May 31, 2011)

Long horse is long?


----------



## Raika (May 31, 2011)

...
What the hell?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 31, 2011)

Game of the year material right there.
But seriously, what platform is this on?


----------



## Ikki (May 31, 2011)

It kinda makes me want to play the game.


----------



## Forstride (May 31, 2011)

...wut...

Japan...What will they think of next?


----------



## doyama (May 31, 2011)

In case you're curious.

http://www.jra-jwc.jp/

It's actually a legitimate 'race' which you can bet on though it's mostly via the web using 'points'. There are also several 'groupings' of animals ranging from 'cosplay' to 'cardboard cutouts' to 'animals' for each race. They claim it's the the race with the 'highest winnings' at around 10 million usd for first place. It's admittedly a bit tounge and cheek. It's essentially a non-gambling version of actual horse racing. Most likely it's simply a very glorified ad campaign to get people to the race track to bet actual money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's endorsed by the official horse racing organisation in Japan. They even cynically have links to 'beginner clinics' on how to start in horse race betting.

It's not a real game unfortunately in the sense of being on any consumer platform. Feel free to peruse the 'winners' if you like wading hip deep in Japanese.

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/CINEMA_KEIBA/JAPAN_WORLD_CUP


----------



## Smartpal (May 31, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> In case you're curious.
> 
> http://www.jra-jwc.jp/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I was hoping for it to be a real game though.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2011)

I NEARLY DIED. I had to take this screenshot.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

This is beyond hilarious LOL.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

I was actually laughing... hard...


----------



## Smartpal (May 31, 2011)

I love it when the giraffe goes crazy.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

I don't know why, but I want to make a video combining part of the soul eater excalibur song with the awkward standing horse eventually.

this one:



maybe it's the little jumpy walk.

Also, the stretchy horse and awkward standing horse=serious LOL


----------



## Maz7006 (May 31, 2011)

Made my day.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 31, 2011)

auto-looping version! forwards and backwards. With some fitting music IMO.


it's unlisted on my channel cause its tarded.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> auto-looping version! forwards and backwards. With some fitting music IMO. Video runs too long for it, maybe I'll fix it later.
> 
> 
> 
> it's unlisted on my channel cause its tarded.


LOL. What else?


----------



## nando (May 31, 2011)

for some reason i didn't laugh. just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## signz (Jun 1, 2011)

What... the... fuck...?!
Japanese sure are crazy. Somehow I could imagine that being a Japanese gameshow...


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 1, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> auto-looping version! forwards and backwards. With some fitting music IMO. Video runs too long for it, maybe I'll fix it later.
> 
> 
> 
> it's unlisted on my channel cause its tarded.



Hahahahaha XD
That is awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> auto-looping version! forwards and backwards. With some fitting music IMO. Video runs too long for it, maybe I'll fix it later.
> 
> 
> 
> it's unlisted on my channel cause its tarded.


What's the song?


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 1, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's track 44 from the Sega CD Game, Panic!(US)/Switch!(JP). It doesn't have a real name that I know of.

I use panic! music A LOT in my stuff.

also, I'm considering making this public. Any reasons why I should or shouldn't?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL what the hell!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 1, 2011)

I lost my money betting on the giraffe.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> I love it when the giraffe goes crazy.


+1 rofl!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my days...I have never laughed that hard in my life. There are tears streaming down my face right now. I'll be getting residual giggles for hours

And whoever made that auto-loop of the dancing horse and the insane giraffe, thank you. That image will stay with me to the grave.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And whoever made that auto-loop of the dancing horse and the insane giraffe, thank you. That image will stay with me to the grave.



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and I'm making it public now


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 2, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naice!


----------



## Fel (Jun 2, 2011)

This is unbelievable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A subbed version would be even more hilarous I bet.

@personuser: The music stops at 0:56, will you loop it or is it intentional? But it's cool.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 2, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> @personuser: The music stops at 0:56, will you loop it or is it intentional? But it's cool.



next time I've got some free time, I'll fix it. I knew that from the second I exported it.


----------



## Fel (Jun 2, 2011)

@personuser: Excellent - I wasn't sure whether it was you knew about it or not. It's gonna be even more mid-boggling with the looping music, eh? 

(edit: sorry, I'm too lazy to open Chrome to be able to quote you, I hope this will get fixed soon - is anyone from the programming section actually working on the broken Firefox quoting problem? It's happening to more users)


----------



## boombox (Jun 2, 2011)

lmao, awesome!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

HAHAHA, LOLed so hard.  it's awesome!!


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 2, 2011)

fixed. New URL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkyVuS1agZI



EDIT: Loops now. INDEFINETELY. But only on the video page. The trick is to use a pause annotation at the end.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 2, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> fixed. New URL:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkyVuS1agZI
> 
> ...



Epic.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

I lol'd so hard after watching the video!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Am... Am I high right now?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

You just made my day.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Am... Am I high right now?



Hahaha, that is a question that should pop into the head of anybody who's watched the video. XD


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

¯\(°_o)/¯ 

Well, that was fun. Herp-a-derp-dee-derp....


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

This got more popular than expected. XD


----------

